# Babywearing Pains!



## jhalpern (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello, I had been a very regular babywearer with my now five year-old when she was younger. She was born 6.5 weeks early, and I used a Moby for well over a year. I now I have a son who is way bigger than my preemie girl, and at 10 months, 21.5 pounds, and 29 inches, I am having trouble walking after I wear him. I am done with the Moby, as it stretches too much now with his weight. I have been using a Beco Butterfly, but wearing him on my front (which he likes) made my hip, calf, and ankle hurt so badly that I was limping for days. I also wore him on my back, but it either squeezed my stomach too much or slid down and didn't feel supportive. I recently bought a Catbird Pikkolo to try and carry him on my back, but I'm afraid the same pains will happen. I already have a back/shoulder injury from wearing my daughter so much (and from hunching with breastfeeeding, I think), but it's really my hip/leg that seems to be affected. I am 5'2" and weigh 129 pounds. I have no ass (which, apparently, is helpful when wearing a baby carrier, I am told), so I am worried that I'm just too small to babywear this guy. We're heading to Disney World in a couple of weeks, and I was hoping to wear him around some but I don't want to end up in a wheelchair for the duration of the trip. Any suggestions for the right carrier/right way to carry? Should I be looking at one of those fully-structured carriers? I don't think it's about my core strength, as people I've talked to have suggested. My mom keeps telling me it's time to stop wearing him, but I don't want to give up. I would love some advice! Thank you! Julie


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi! Just saw this, and wanted to post some words of encouragement. I wore all five of my kids, well into toddlerhood. My littlest guy is almost 13 months and 24 lbs. I bring him to work with me, and wear him both on my back and in a sling (while nursing). The type of carrier really does make a difference. A front carry, at your son's weight, WILL be more noticeable than a back carry, for sure. However, that said, your baby is still plenty small to be carried, and if you can find the right carrier that fits you and your son, you should have a wonderful, pain-free experience! 

I've tried many many carriers, and obviously different ones fit different people better than others, but some of the more popular carriers are the Kinderpack, Bloo Kangaroo Kanga (my favorite), BabyHawk OhSnap! and the Tula. I have all of these except the Tula (which I haven't tried).

The Catbird one that you just bought, from what I hear, isn't very supportive and the padding is scarce. I've also tried the Ergo, which some people love, but other people (me included) really dislike.

I'd recommend wandering over the the www.babywearer.com site and post in the choosing a carrier section. There is a very active community over there--tons of awesome advice! Plus, there is a For Sale or Trade forum, where it is pretty easy to buy decent used carriers. I've bought a bunch from that board and have NEVER had an issue! 

Good luck!


----------



## jhalpern (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! I will repost at baby wearer. I had another rather painful carrying day with him today, and I'm getting really discouraged.


----------



## starsmagick (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who hurts wearing their baby sometimes!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Maybe a wrap would be better for you. I love our Beco Geminis but I do sometimes feel like I'd like the waist strap to be tighter. With a wrap it doesn't matter what size you are, you can get a good fit for your body size.


----------



## jhalpern (Jan 8, 2011)

Are there wraps less stretchy than Moby? He starts to sag soon after I put it on these days. Also, have you worn a wrap with a back carry? Is it impossible to do?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, woven wraps have no stretch. I have done back carries with a woven. I am not the world's best back wrapper but it is definitely possible. If you have a local baby wearers group I'd suggest you go to one of their meet ups for some tips. If not, there are *heaps* of tutorials online.


----------



## EineMutti (Oct 22, 2013)

If you go for a wrap, I would suggest a thick weave and heavy fabric. The thin ones dig in more and hurt more, I find.


----------

